# Biking in Kalispell, Mt



## clinthia (Apr 9, 2005)

Can anyone recommend some routes to ride in the Kalispell, Lakeside and Big Fork, Mt area?


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

*Kalispell*



clinthia said:


> Can anyone recommend some routes to ride in the Kalispell, Lakeside and Big Fork, Mt area?


I lived in Kalispell/ Whitefish for a couple of years and other than Glacier park and going to the sun road, it's not very good for road biking, (narrow roads, traffic)
Farm to Market road between whitefish and Kalispell has some rolling terrain with light traffic. RT. 93 north or south is a gamble due to gig trucks and crazy driving tourists.
RT 83 out of Bigfork is o.k. & you can ride all the way down to Missoula.


----------



## fiddledoc (May 28, 2003)

*can you drive a little?*

I lived in Missoula for a year, and found a great 50 mile ride, though you'll have to drive to it: Park in Plains, which is on rt. 200. Ride back east on 200 and make a left on 382 to Camas Prairie, then another left on 28 and back to Plains. It's got some good climbs, scenery but not too much traffic. Actually pretty desolate. Has some great views along the
Flathead River. Wished I were still living in MT.


----------

